# Your Reaction to the Honks...



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

...with Christmas coming down on us, and my daily trips taking me around a large mall, I am getting honked at on virtually every ride. Now, this was a rarity until the last couple weeks. Generally on roads that are two lanes each direction, with no space in the right lane for parking, or a bike lane. Its traffic to the curb. I ride in the center or left center of the lane, properly lit at night.

One guy really got to me yesterday, whipping around a car behind me, and speeding off at what I would guess is 60+mph on a 35mph street. The second event, on the way home with my panniers full of groceries, a guy laying on his horn (on our way to a red light).

The first guy got a F*** you, cause it was really pissing me off... the second guy just a turn and look... which stopped the honking...

I know a lot of you have dealt with worse, but what is your reaction to the horns? Just ignorance? Also, this seems to take place in more affluent neighborhoods more often than not. Riding near my residence (a generally immigrant population), I have never been honked at... When headed west into richer areas, this becomes more common. Anyone else with the same experience?

nK


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

My morning commute takes me to a Naval base. A side street leads to the gate I normally use and it has a 20 mph speed limit. I ride in the middle of the lane going 18-19 mph for the two blocks to the gate with cars behind me. A couple of times a week someone will honk at me. I just wave. I had one guy start yelling stuff out the window at me on base but most of the time the fact that the guard snaps to attention and salutes me will shut up most of the drivers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

You have to love the angry pass so that the driver can be ahead of you to wait at a stop light. I have to admit it, once they stop if there's room I usually pass them.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

kytyree said:


> You have to love the angry pass so that the driver can be ahead of you to wait at a stop light. I have to admit it, once they stop if there's room I usually pass them.


If I roll up to a light I will usually wait behind the last car if I know the light is long enough for all the traffic to clear. I stop in the right wheel track and on the rare occassion, a car will try to squeeze around me. If this happens, I roll right to the front of the line. 

For honks, nothing beats riding in Italy. The honks are friendly. Only once was it not friendly when a car slowed next to me so the passenger could cuss me out (in Italian). The car behind him was honking and yelling (lots of hand gestures out the window) at the driver to leave me alone. I heart Italy.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

bigbill said:


> If I roll up to a light I will usually wait behind the last car if I know the light is long enough for all the traffic to clear. I stop in the right wheel track and on the rare occassion, a car will try to squeeze around me. If this happens, I roll right to the front of the line.


I got passed on the >>RIGHT<< by some old lady the other day while riding to an event after work... I let out a "WTF are you doing" at her window... freaking unbelievable. What really pisses drivers off, is that they are handicapped by their large vehicle. I can worm my way in front of their car, and they really cant do anything (most people wont run you over, right away at least...)

sigh.... almost time to get riding to the bike shoppe for a new Light & Motion light... woo!

nK


----------



## velogeek (Nov 4, 2007)

Just be careful and get out of their way. I use to chase down the jerks and pound on their windows, but I finally realized I was never going to change their minds about sharing the road, in fact more times than not I just pissed them off more. So I figured if they hate cyclists that much, why make them more angry and have them take it out on the next cyclist they encounter, which could be me (or you). Please remember what's happening out here in LA with Dr. Chris Thompson.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I either ignore them or give them a wave.

To the ones that dare to speak to me I say, "have a nice day" or for this time of year, "merry Christmas".


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I don't ride around many malls, but we would stay out of the Santa Cruz mountains from around Thanksgiving to January. Too many idiots coming up to get Christmas trees and zipping around one lane twisty lumber roads like they are on the autobahn.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Honks, what honks? No reaction. Two hands on the bars and eyes on down the road...

singlecross


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

wave back... it's the cyclist's equivalent of saying "bless your heart"


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Some people say that if they're honking, at least they've seen you.

Most of the time I don't react, or just pull childish faces at them if I'm a little peeved. Works great too, they just sit their stunned not being able to comprehend why.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Depends on the honk.

There is a difference between a short "I'm letting you know that I am in back of you" honk and a long or repeated "Get the f#ck out of my way" honk. When I hear the former, I wave and, if the opposing lane is clear ahead of me, I wave for the driver to pass me. When I hear the latter, I just keep my line and watch to make sure that the driver is not going to sideswipe me when he/she passes me.

There are a lot of old people who drive large American sedans on the roads near my house. I can identify honk of a Lincoln Town Car and a Cadillac by sound alone. Whenever I hear the large American sedan horn, I do my best to get to the side of the road (there are few shoulders where I live) and do whatever I can to let the car pass. Most oldsters who live around me are not unfriendly, but a lot of them are scared that they are going to hit a cyclist with good reason -- they often can't see very well, have impaired reflexes and are driving large cars. They probably should not be on the road, but then there are a lot of people who say the same thing about us.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

When I read threads like this I realise how unfriendly and dangerous could be to be a cyclist in the US.

Here in Europe is nothing like that, the drivers are polite and let you pass when the roads are narrow, wait for you and pass you slowly when you are climbing etc etc.

We have a wide network of cycling paths and even bike specific signaling and traffic lights.

Even cycling "highways" well signaled where bikes are prioritary and you can cross the country from left to right and up to down on them.


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

I pretty much just ignore all bad behavior unless It puts me in imminent danger. If it looks like someone doesn't see me and is heading into my space I yell real loud, usually with profanity. Its not personal, its just letting them know where I am.

I've noticed each year from Thanksgiving thruough New Years, people in their cars are especially nasty and inpatient. So be extra careful out there.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I had a car pass on my left on a two lane road. I took the lane about half a block from my let hand turn, as I usually do. Normally people don't take issue with this. Today they did.

I was about 3/4 into the lane to make sure that no one would try and pass. One car swerved into the wrong lane and gunned it around me while honking (about 100 feet from the turning lane). I signaled left and looked over my left shoulder and another car had tried to follow. By this time I was in the turning lane and so was she (and she intended to go straight). She slammed on her brakes (I was trying to make a left and there was oncoming traffic) and swerved out of oncoming traffic and back in to her lane, almost hitting another car (I'm sure the car behind her assumed she was making a left as she was in the turning lane).

She drove by me (I was stopped in the intersection waiting for a clearing to turn left) and gave me the "wtf are you doing?!" hand gestures. I just shook my head. The woman almost:

1) ran me over.
2) charged in to oncoming traffic.
3) swirved back in to her lane almost hitting another car.

Stupidity abounds. People act as if it's not our lives they're taking in their hands. They can wait an extra 5 seconds or murder someone. The choice seems simple, but people don't seem to get it.

I was wearing a bright yellow Performance rain vest with reflective binding on the back of it, had my Planet Bike superflash along with two flashing red Knog Frogs on the back of my bike. A Light and Motion Solo and two flashing white Knog Frogs on the front.


joe


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the problem with the more affluent areas, is that the people are more self centered, workaholics, who think they are superior beings and can't be bothered to slow down for anyone, let alone someone on a bike going 20mph, when they could be doing 50+ (in a 35mph zone, usually).

I'm lucky in that the part of my commute that puts me on surface streets is not as affluent, and has lots of immigrants who ride bikes out of necessity, so drivers are pretty aware. It's unusual for me to see someone on a bike wearing a helmet or having lights, once I'm off the MUT and on the road.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> I think the problem with the more affluent areas, is that the people are more self centered, workaholics, who think they are superior beings and can't be bothered to slow down for anyone, let alone someone on a bike going 20mph, when they could be doing 50+ (in a 35mph zone, usually).




that ain't just affluent areas... maybe the workaholics thing, but the rest is everywhere


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

I read or heard once that driving a car was one of the few ways that people can vent their "animal rage". A lot of people don't do any form of physical activity and so the adrenalin rush from driving their car (badly) is the only one they're getting. 

I just wave at honkers usually unless I flip my lid.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Honks, ok - at least they see me. Also very rare occurrence here in Nor Cal (at least for me) Now -> Screeching tires scares the crap out of me!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I almost never get honked at. My reaction when I do, depends on the circumstances and the type of honk. The gentle little "beep. beep" will cause me to pull to the right if safe, and wave the car by - again, if it's safe to do so.

If it's a lengthy, lay on the horn honk, I will more often than not let them know that our team is #1.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I almost never get honked at. My reaction when I do, depends on the circumstances and the type of honk. The gentle little "beep. beep" will cause me to pull to the right if safe, and wave the car by - again, if it's safe to do so.
> 
> If it's a lengthy, lay on the horn honk, I will more often than not let them know that our team is #1.



we must be on the same team


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

wave or give them a reverse V sign (my passive aggressive way of giving them the finger, I'm in America, most people don't get the reference)

Not worth my time to get into an altercation, besides, trying to fight someone while in cycling shoes isn't a good idea.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Here in Europe is nothing like that, the drivers are polite


That may be a bit optimistic. Not all Europe is the same.

That said, there's a plenty of bike lanes and MUTs in my area. When those cross with streets, I need to pay attention even if I have right-of-way. When I am in a street, following the rules and "behaving like a car" I mainly get the space I need.

Honking is rare here: people have been indoctrinated to use the horn only when there is serious danger.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I honk back… because, well you know, I have a car horn on my bike. People never expect a honk, they just look really surprised when I honk at them, and they continue on their merry way without further incident.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I wave. Unless it is the obnoxious, lay-on-the-horn blow of driver's commentary. Those I ignore.

I used to offer the International Sign of Constructive Criticism, but not anymore. Too much bad stuff happens. The roads are crawling with angry misanthropes. There's no future in ticking them off more. They're already on the edge.

I agree that there is a strong sense of entitlement among the rich and the rich-wannabes. So the affluent neighborhood is a real factor.

Other people hassle riders, too, of course. Young men, ********, construction types, minivan mothers. But I've never been hassled by anyone you could judge to be poor.

The one thing I try never to do is flinch when a horn surprises me. Hard to do -- takes practice -- but I never want them to see a reaction that indicates their *******ness got me rattled. Thus the happy wave -- Hey, Neighbor!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*jersey?*



bigbill said:


> My morning commute takes me to a Naval base. A side street leads to the gate I normally use and it has a 20 mph speed limit. I ride in the middle of the lane going 18-19 mph for the two blocks to the gate with cars behind me. A couple of times a week someone will honk at me. I just wave. I had one guy start yelling stuff out the window at me on base but most of the time the fact that the guard snaps to attention and salutes me will shut up most of the drivers.


So, you have a bike jersey with stars on the collar? ;-)


----------



## Doctorsti (Jul 12, 2008)

I had a pickup truck swerve out of his right hand lane of a two lane road to purposefully get as close to me as possible and honk going 50mph! I sometimes wish I could tape a rock to my stem for just such occasions where I would rip it off and break stuff (notably the cars rear window!) I just can't imagine what would irritate someone so much that they would go out of there way to SHOW ME WHO'S BOSS. I wish I had faster focus to read the plate numbers of these idiots because they would know me by name at the local police department. I also remember talking to a patient not that long ago and they confessed (not knowing I ride to work) that they HATE when bikes are using the road. They said they don't try to leave any room in order to scare the rider into not riding that road anymore so they don't have to deal with it. I lost it as much as I could professionally and explained that I in fact ride to work and have been nearly injured or killed by this behavior by others and that I have just as much right to the road as they do. I said "you know when you come up on a cyclist that is hogging the lane and won't let you around, well that's because of people like you almost killing him or her before and they are not about to be nice to you when you show such apathy about their life." The patient backpedaled a bit but I think I made an impression. I wish their were more bicycle road safety (hey cars share the road because you could kill people) commercials so these morons might think twice.


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

I love where I live, I've never been honked at and drivers will stop to make sure everything is fine if I have to repair a flat.

I love the Bay Area.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Ignore them. Life is too short to get upset by a$$holes if you can help it.


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

I haven't had too much trouble with honking or enflamed egos. Plenty of clueless drivers but nothing intentional. Of course, up until now I've been commuting on a converted mountain bike. I just bought a new cyclocross bike for commuting so maybe I will be perceived as an elitist roadie now. It should be an interesting test but I doubt many people in this blue-collar town know the difference.

In general, I ride on the shoulder. There are painted bike lanes on the major roads I ride on. When I'm on narrow streets with no bike lane, I try to stay right as much as I can and I think people recognize this and appreciate it. However, when I feel up to it, I will get into the lane and drop the hammer but only when I'm able to ride at the pace of traffic. I don't want to obstruct traffic because that just fosters ill will. I do love the looks I get when I am hanging with or passing cars downtown.

I used to have to do the left-turn-lane thing but through some creative use of Google Earth and some exploration, I've found a way across town that keeps me almost entirely off major roads. I encounter very little traffic since adopting this route. I know it's a cop out...I'm adopting the attitude that there's no true right of way if you're on a bicycle. One inattentive driver will kill you so trying to force the issue in traffic just isn't worth it. I find my ride is less stressful and quieter rolling through quiet back streets away from the madness.

If you can't avoid the heavily traveled arteries, I'd suggest getting a good mirror that mounts on your helmet. Then you can monitor the conditions behind and in front of you and plan your approach further in advance. Often, I will look for a gap where both lanes are clear and move to the other side of the street long before I reach the intersection. Usually I can find another way (ie: parking lot) to connect to my target street. This isn't technically legal but it does a better job of keeping the peace than being perceived as "in the way." I guess I'm just a wuss...but I am trying to improve the image of cyclists on every ride.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Miiles said:


> I love where I live, I've never been honked at and drivers will stop to make sure everything is fine if I have to repair a flat.
> 
> I love the Bay Area.


Uhh… which “Bay Area” are you referring to? Certainly not the same one I live in (the San Jose/greater area Bay Area).


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Uhh… which “Bay Area” are you referring to? Certainly not the same one I live in (the San Jose/greater area Bay Area).


Same Bay Area.

Near Morgan Hill, south of San Jose.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Miiles said:


> Same Bay Area.
> 
> Near Morgan Hill, south of San Jose.


Hmm… interesting.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I ride home from work on a narrow, 2 lane, suburban road that runs through a mostly affluent part of several towns. This road is flat, straight, has little traffic, & the limit is 35 mph. which, oddly enough, most people adhere to. If there's oncoming traffic there's definitely not nearly enough room for a car to pass me safely. I realize that drivers don't know this, so I *ALWAYS* take the lane in that situation. Leaving plenty of room behind me for a car to slow, I move out into the road and ride in the left tire track. When oncoming traffic clears I move promptly to the right and wave the car(s) by. I've never been honked at on that particular road - ever.

A few weeks ago I was on my way home. There was oncoming traffic and a car approaching from the rear. I looked, moved out to the left tire track. Suddenly, I saw the car approaching from the front brake hard and drive off the road over the curb and on to someone's tree lawn. It took me a second or two to realize what was happening. The car behind me, rather than waiting, had simply pulled into the left lane and was right next to me. This forced the oncoming driver completely off the road in order to avoid a head-on collision. 

This happened about 1/4 mile from an intersection with a traffic light. I caught the car at the light, stopped next to the passenger window and screamed at the driver. Yes, I meant to say screamed. My voice didn't fully recover until the next day. . I said, "I had a right to be where I was. What you did was nuts! Next time there isn't room enough to pass, *YOU WAIT* behind me until you can pass safely. *YOU GOT THAT IDIOT?"* I then took my left palm and smacked the passenger window a hard as I could. The driver was alone in the car, and never looked at me - just sat there, both hands on the wheel, looking straight ahead.

Honestly, I never felt that I was in imminent danger, and I still don't. (guess ya had to be there). I just marvel how people will risk a head on collision that would effect many lives, rather than wait behind a cyclist for 5-10 seconds.

WHAT *ARE* THEY THINKING?


----------



## normalnorm (Jan 16, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> Ignore them. Life is too short to get upset by a$$holes if you can help it.


+1

Great advice. Dont let the honks stress you too much.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*I don't get ...*

... the reference.

_...wave or give them a reverse V sign (my passive aggressive way of giving them the finger, I'm in America, most people don't get the reference)_


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

Slim Again said:


> ... the reference.
> 
> _...wave or give them a reverse V sign (my passive aggressive way of giving them the finger, I'm in America, most people don't get the reference)_


In Europe (or Great Britain, at least) showing a "peace" sign with the back of the hand facing the other person is the equivalent of our middle-finger salute.


----------



## breadandwater (Oct 1, 2007)

*smile and wave boys, smile and wave...*

i used to get bothered but most of the time when id get all ruffled when somebody'd honk, a friend would walk up to me later and be like "i saw you on [insert long usually vacant road] and honked but you didnt wave or anything!?"

meanwhile they scared the living **** out of me.

in the summer i always cringe when i hear cars coming up behind just getting ready to get jolted, and as soon as im not, i get a nice loud one


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Some get really pizzed if you blow them a kiss...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Chain said:


> Some get really pizzed if you blow them a kiss...


LOL! I'm gonna remember that one.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I have to admit that, in roughly 20 years of riding on roads, I have done some stupid things and was saved from being hurt by attentive drivers that gave me the right of way even though I did not deserve it. Not everyone on the road hates us.

Sorry, just felt the thread needed a positive post.  

I also have to admit I gave a nasty honk to 2 riders that were riding side by side in a 50 mph zone on a road with no shoulder. I have found that many cyclists do stupid things cause they do not think. Sounds a bit like drivers....

Just a few thoughts to mull over.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*That's the drop of the glove.*



kytyree said:


> You have to love the angry pass so that the driver can be ahead of you to wait at a stop light. I have to admit it, once they stop if there's room I usually pass them.


I always make it a point to do that if the way is safe--as close as possible past the driver's window, because you never know if the bozo might make a right turn in front of you!


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Well said.*



Tweezak said:


> I haven't had too much trouble with honking or enflamed egos. Plenty of clueless drivers but nothing intentional. Of course, up until now I've been commuting on a converted mountain bike. I just bought a new cyclocross bike for commuting so maybe I will be perceived as an elitist roadie now. It should be an interesting test but I doubt many people in this blue-collar town know the difference.
> 
> In general, I ride on the shoulder. There are painted bike lanes on the major roads I ride on. When I'm on narrow streets with no bike lane, I try to stay right as much as I can and I think people recognize this and appreciate it. However, when I feel up to it, I will get into the lane and drop the hammer but only when I'm able to ride at the pace of traffic. I don't want to obstruct traffic because that just fosters ill will. I do love the looks I get when I am hanging with or passing cars downtown.
> 
> ...


I've been commuting on a road bike for over 25 years and have noticed if you don't interrupt the flow of traffic, motorists approve and will in turn accomodate you politely.

When making a left from a left turn lane on a busy thouroughfare, like today, I tend to use the crosswalks if the light is red. Have seen police cyclists do that. Do an L -shaped manouver, left using the cross-walk, then right across the traffic, if the way is clear. Doing a left with traffic, I can usually accelerate faster than they can, and roll around with the flow, always in the right tire track of the lane, and always moving as far right as practical after the turn. Here in NVA, everyone seems cool with that.

Also have experienced the same with affluent vs. poor neighborhoods. Poor people respect you, often with admiration, because you're going fast with traffic instead of being intimidated to use the sidewalks. Affluent neighborhoods don't encounter bicyclists as much, so they often get flustered. When I see that, I usually move over and wave them past.

Last time I got honked at was by two teenage girls after hanging with traffic for a long stretch..


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*I don't know, Mr.Versatile.*



Mr. Versatile said:


> WHAT *ARE* THEY THINKING?


Had debates with others over the years about "taking the lane," when the feeling is its unsafe for a car to pass. I've always argued the motorist is mentally equipped to decide whether its safe or not, alfter all he's in big trouble if its not, and that interrrupting the flow of traffic if it's going 10 or more mph faster than you, could be suicidal.

This guy you mention could very well have come up on you when you were over on the right, so he planned his pass. When you moved to the left, you made him focus on you, instead of the car coming in the opposite direction, which he probably couldn't see, because you were blocking his view!

I can't remember in over 25 years of riding, being side swiped by a car that wouldn't wait for oncoming traffic before passing, and I've always stayed on the right as much as possible out of harm's way. You ought to think about that next time you "take the lane" on that straight road with no shoulders.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*I live in a college town ...*

... and I'd always thought these were hot co-eds honking their love my way.

I wondered why so many hot co-eds were driving pickups.


----------



## Nurse_Flash (Sep 1, 2008)

*I'm a Yankee!*

I lived in the Northeast for most of my life and then transplanted down here to Georgia.

I thought New York was a scary place!

I now live in a rural area...about 25 miles from civilization. I thought the area was quaint...farms, horses, cows. It's beautiful but the people here are angry!

From my car I have witnessed people rail mailboxes as if they were mowing weeds over in their yard and keep going. The roads are narrow here...well maintained, but you are either on the pavement or in the ditch.

I wear a bright yellow LG wind breaker and have a Planet Bike flasher on my tail...it's like I'm not even on the road.

I haven't been honked at or hit hit yet but man...my wife is afraid I will die on the road here.

People either get in the opposite lane and stay as far away from you as they can OR, more likely they ride along side of you as they white knuckle grip the steering wheel. Today I actually stopped to avoid being taken out by an Aerostar mirror.

We just got "Share The Road" plates from the state. I think people must believe this means that bicyclists must share the road with cars and not the other way around.

I'm ready to move to Boulder...and I would take "Honks" any day of the week after experiencing this.


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

Nurse_Flash said:


> I lived in the Northeast for most of my life and then transplanted down here to Georgia.
> 
> I thought New York was a scary place!
> 
> ...


It sucks that it's illegal but a jacket that said POLICE right across the shoulders would fix all of your problems, I bet.


----------



## Nurse_Flash (Sep 1, 2008)

Tweezak said:


> It sucks that it's illegal but a jacket that said POLICE right across the shoulders would fix all of your problems, I bet.


I bet it would!

I ride a motorcycle too...

I had a guy in a BMW TAKE my lane from me.

I was in a middle lane on I85 headed toward Atlanta. The guy was riding next to me so there was no way he could not see me. There was a car in front of him.

It's like people here are "Me First"...everywhere!

Basically he just came over into my lane. I had nowhere to go...car next to me, in front of me...he just kept coming and looked right at me. 

I gave him the WTF hand in the air...he waved and shrugged.

I had no choice but to brake hard...could have used the police jacket here!


----------



## Zendog13 (Dec 24, 2008)

I live in Athens, Greece. The first thing one learns when taking driving lessons in Greece is how to honk the horn. Then again...it might be genetic...I don't know. I ride to the Bike store every day right through the center of town. This is usually rush hour and the streets are jam packed so I have the upper hand, weaving through them. 
A "polite" honk will get the appropriate reaction, usually someone who wants to get passet me at a traffic light to make an early turn. That's fine. 
Aggressive drivers/hot-heads can sit behind me and wait or observe the cleanliness of the nail on my middle finger. 
Every so often I get cut up by someone hellbent on passing me only to have them stop at the next traffic light. There they get reminded that their mirrors/ doors/assorted car parts cost a lot more than my bike. On the off chance that someone repeatedly does the above or clips me with their side mirror, I have been known to become vengeful and relieve them of said mirror by gently lifting the appropriate foot as I wizz past them at the next traffic lights. I do not condone the use of the above tactic as it may cause bodily harm to yourself if you do not watch your balance and also the little bits of plastic and mirror sometimes become embedded under the clips of your shoes thus making it difficult to clip back in. Verrry annoying.


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

Zendog13 said:


> ...also the little bits of plastic and mirror sometimes become embedded under the clips of your shoes thus making it difficult to clip back in. Verrry annoying.


How inconvenient. Maybe switch to Eggbeaters...I know they clear mud well and probably would not clog with vehicle bits.

For what it's worth...I'd suggest you only do what you're describing in places where you cannot be followed. A little way North of here a motorcyclist broke the mirror off a BMW that was playing lane-tag with him. The woman driving the car took extreme offense and took chase. She knocked him off the road causing him to crash. He was not hurt in the crash but she proceeded to get out of her car and pick up a piece of his broken bike and started beating him with it. She went to jail.

It's a crazy world out there...be careful peeps.


----------



## Zendog13 (Dec 24, 2008)

Unfortunately egg beaters aren't car proof either. 
I have only done it once mind you and it was after the guy actually knocked me over and decided to argue as well as to whether I should even be on the road at all. Apart from a bent Avid brake lever and a skinned knee I was OK. He drove off and I would have let it go but unfortunately I found him a few minutes later further down my route on the right hand lane wanting to turn left holding up a traffic light. Duck season...


----------



## randi_526 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think one of the few advantages to living in a 'hipster neighborhood', is that lots of people commute by bike. Cyclists are pretty common in the area, so most local drivers are used to sharing the road, and IME, honks are rare.


----------

